# Symbole für Freiheit (Brainstorming)



## Geek (11. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Mal ein kleines Brainstorming ... 

Was sind für euch *Symbole* für Freiheit?
(Symbole können z.B. Bilder, eigtl. aber alles mögliche sein)

Ich hoffe auf eure Beteiligung an dieser netten kleinen Idee .

Gruß
Geek


----------



## Geek (11. Januar 2004)

Für mich ist z.B. ein aus einem Wasserglas springender Fisch ein Symbol der Freiheit.


----------



## tool (11. Januar 2004)

Ein Stern bedeutet für mich die Freiheit zu entscheiden.


----------



## Valentin- (11. Januar 2004)

Ein Vogel,
ein offener heller Himmel,
ein großer Raum

mehr weiß ich nicht


----------



## subzero (12. Januar 2004)

Irgentwas fliegendes.. so ein riesen Adler zum Beipsiel...


----------



## -pOrG- (12. Januar 2004)

gefallene Mauer und eine Menschenmasse die drüber läuft


----------



## Christian Fein (12. Januar 2004)

Das Meer mit einem Sonnenuntergang.

Ein Bündel Tausend Euro Scheine


----------



## Philip Kurz (12. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Ein Bündel Tausend Euro Scheine*



Besser wird es wohl nicht gehen 
Mir fällt spontan eine freie Straße ein ... vielleicht dann noch mit Christian's Idee kombinieren: Route 66 plus Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## Erpel (13. Januar 2004)

Ein Mann...
Ein Motorad...
...


----------



## -pOrG- (13. Januar 2004)

Freiheit: Einizger Mann auf der ganzen Welt und naja, die Frauen bleiben...


----------



## Mythos007 (13. Januar 2004)

Die Freiheitsstatue...


----------



## Leola13 (13. Januar 2004)

Hai,

da wir den Adler ja schon hatten .....  

Ein altes Segelschiff das in der am Horizont untergehenden Sonne verschwindet.

Ciao  Stefan


----------



## Geek (13. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von radde` _
> *Mir fällt spontan eine freie Straße ein ... vielleicht dann noch mit Christian's Idee kombinieren: Route 66 plus Sonnenuntergang. *


 Ihr seid spitze! 

Los, weitermachen (das ist ein Befehl)!


----------



## -pOrG- (13. Januar 2004)

kombinier einfach alles:
Ein Motorrad steht auf einer Klippe am Route 66 bei Sonnenuntergang.. Von dort aus betrachtet er die untergehende Sonne, di sich im Wasser spiegelt, auf dem ein großes Schiff segelt. Über der roten Abendsonne fliegt ein Adler.
Der Mann steht an seinem Motorrad ganz relaxt und sieht sich das an...


----------



## JohannesR (13. Januar 2004)

Das find` ich passend!

Edit: ... und der Mann hat das ^ Bild in der Hand.


----------



## MiLa (13. Januar 2004)

Freiheit....

Musste mal nen Aufsatz über "den Duft der Freiheit" schreibe 
Bildinterpretation...
Da war son Cowboy der durch die Prärie reitet mit ner Zigarette im Mund...

Naja, so Malboro Werbung Style... 

Ich persönlich finde diese Taube mit dme Zweig im Schnabel, alla Arche Noah passend...

...sie waren lange Zeit im Boot eingespeert und als die Taube den Zweig brachte, wussten sie, dass sie bald wieder frei waren 

Ich habe im Laufe des Posts meine Gedanken mal weitergehen lassen und habe die google Bildersuche mit dem Stichwort Freiheit gefüttert  
Johannes Röttger: Darf ich leicht grinsen? 2 dumme ein Gedanke!  

PS. Sowas könnte man auch als frei bezeichnen:






[EDIT]Hatte das oben mit dem Adler vorher nicht gelesen [/EDIT]


----------



## JohannesR (13. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Lars Michelsen _
> *Johannes Röttger: Darf ich leicht grinsen? 2 dumme ein Gedanke!  *


Von mir aus den ganzen Tag. 
Übrigens bin ich auf das Bild nicht per Google->Freheit gekommen sondern durch Google->Französische Revolution.


----------



## MiLa (13. Januar 2004)

Naja, bei Freiheit steht es zumindest auch auf der ersten Seite


----------



## Erpel (14. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von -pOrG- _
> *kombinier einfach alles:
> Ein Motorrad steht auf einer Klippe am Route 66 bei Sonnenuntergang.. Von dort aus betrachtet er die untergehende Sonne, di sich im Wasser spiegelt, auf dem ein großes Schiff segelt. Über der roten Abendsonne fliegt ein Adler.
> Der Mann steht an seinem Motorrad ganz relaxt und sieht sich das an... *



Du hast das Geld vergessen.
_Ein Motorrad steht auf einer Klippe am Route 66 bei Sonnenuntergang.. Von dort aus betrachtet er die untergehende Sonne, di sich im Wasser spiegelt, auf dem ein großes Schiff segelt. Über der roten Abendsonne fliegt ein Adler mit 10 000 Dollar im Schnabel.  Der Mann steht an seinem Motorrad ganz relaxt und sieht sich das an..._


----------

